# [Philippinen] Hartes Vorgehen gegen Abzocker



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

Da könnten sich deutsche Politiker mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. Von den Philippinen? Aber sicher!
The Manila Times Internet Edition | OPINION > Bad telcos



> PLDT and Globe spend stupendous             sums annually on their so-called Corporate Social Responsibility             (CSR). *The truth is that they don’t need to spend a centavo for             CSR if they just stopped making milking cows out of their hapless,             helpless and harassed subscribers, 90 percent of whom are very poor.*  Thanks to Senate President Juan             Ponce Enrile, the two monoliths are probably mending their ways. He             began his campaign against the telcos on May 26 after P155 was             stolen from his load [=Guthaben] in two days, without him making a call or             sending a text.
> [...]
> Enrile             discovered to his horror his was not a unique case. Millions do             suffer disappearing loads and they couldn’t do anything about it.[...]
> 
> ...




Die philippinische Regierung hat vor einigen Tagen verkündet, massiv gegen Spam-SMS vorzugehen:
Office of the President - NTC acts on PGMA directive, bars spam texts by telcos




> Under the new guidelines, subscribers (of all telcos) must first request their network providers with a particular service either through correspondence, text, Internet, or similar means of communication.
> 
> *All contents and information charged with a fee must be delivered only after being requested and public telecommunication entities (PTEs) are required to keep a record of these requests for a period of at least two months or, in case of being a subject of complaint, until the case has been resolved.*
> 
> It also stated that *“violation of any of the provision of this new circular shall be ground for the revocation or cancellation of registration as contents or information provider and/or the imposition of fines in accordance with law.”*



Also, Frau Verbraucherschutzministerin Aigner, spannen Sie sich doch mal ein paar bayrische Rindviecher vor Ihren Wagen und fahren Sie in die Botschaft der Philippinen und lassen sich erklären, wie man Verbraucherschutz ernst nimmt...

[via The Scream]


			
				El Gringo schrieb:
			
		

> why is it when ever the Telecoms Industry gets into bed with the Premium Rate Industry they end up thieving.


Weil man sie lässt, El Gringo,...


----------



## Herculesfahrer (23 September 2009)

*AW: [Philippinen] Hartes Vorgehen gegen Abzocker*

Eine gute Sache, ich hoffe, dass auch in Zukunft in anderen Ländern was gegen diese DInge getan wird wie z. B. gegen 419 Scam

Infos zum Scam gibt es auch bei anti-scam.de


----------

